# UV Light Starter kit



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2008)

could anyone show me where is the best/cheapest place to get one?

I've seen Arcadia ones, but they are kind of expensive? :blush:

Would it be possible to use starter kits [with light holders] from place like wilkinsons ect? ones that you sometimes see in cupboards?



Thanks


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

www.livefoods.co.uk are good. I get mine from there, not a bad price either i have found. Cheeper than one of my local rep shops!


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

i bought the arcadia light starters for 12.99 if i remember rightly. got them from pets at home. cheapest i found anywhere and i always shop around lots!!:2thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2008)

i got pictures of my Fluorescent light holder [w/ starter]

(look below]

*
So, can anybody tell me if i am able to use this and JUST change the tube into a Reptile UV one?*



Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## jaf2212 (May 10, 2008)

I have been looking at using these in my viv's and as far as i can tell they will as long as the starter is the right one


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2008)

how do i know if the starter is the right one???


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

to be honest if it lights the bulb then i'd say it's fine. You just need to make sure that the starter and bulb are the same wattage which shouldn't be hard as its a 4ft housing and a 4ft bulb rather than the usual starters that are just a connector on the end of a cable.


----------



## robglobe (Feb 11, 2007)

You could try these where the starter is part of the bulb so you only need a standard es light fitting.

Exo Terra - Products: Compact Bulbs


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Problem with the compacts is they don't cover a large space. Great in a small viv like an exo terra but a bit pants in a 4ft'er


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

arcadia starters are £12.99 in pets at home...bought last one on thursday.. dont know how many times i have told people that though.. 
also the starters like you pictured work great, for the uv tubes you want one that is designed for T8 tubes.. 
OWen


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2008)

after loads of different discussions with other people and you guys, i decided to give the starter i pictured a go...but i had several problems :bash:, one of them was, there is no UVB tube which is the same length as mine, also the wattage of the bulbs where different to what suppose to be in it.

I went to my local reptile shop, and i thought i might as well give it a try with a shorter bulb (BUT with higher Wattage :bash.

When i got home, i started to modify the fittings on the starter so it can accomodate the bulb. And when that was done, it was time to turn it on...i had loads of pressure, as i thought it might blow the bulb up ect :blush:, but i took the plunge and flicked the switch, and ON it went lol :no1:.

*OVERALL...the starter does work, BUT i still dont know if the bulb is at it's FULL performance due to my starter MAYBE not powerful enough :whistling2:*


PS..sorry about my life long story lol haha :lol2: :whistling2:


----------



## jaf2212 (May 10, 2008)

Cool, you should post pics when its fitted to show everyone else


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2008)

its fitted and housing a Baby BD right now :flrt::no1:

will get some pics soon:2thumb:


----------

